# Hunter Education Instructors



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Any hunter ed instructors in the house?

I'm posting with regard to the Hunter Education Instructors Association. More to the point, should the association be remodeled so that it can continue? Or should it be kicked into a shallow grave and forgotten?

The association no longer has anything to do with YHEC. So if it is going to continue, what should it be doing? What worthwhile purpose(s) could it serve?

To be clear, this post is NOT about the Hunter Education Program which is alive and well and administered by the DWR. It's just about the NGO of instructors which is (was) a 501(c)3.

Thanks for any feedback you care to offer!


----------

